# Coat thinning after chemotherapy and steroids



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all, 
My beautiful 6 year old boy had chemotherapy and steroid treatment for Mast Cell that finished in April. He is fit, healthy and all scans are clear.
He has just blown his coat, he had a lovely thick coat with a big mane and now has a short sleek coat, it looks healthy just not so much of it, its thinned I think quite dramatically. No other symptoms at all, his skin in fine. Just wondered if anyone else has had experience of this?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It may take several more months for his coat to improve. It may never return to what it once was. Chemotherapy and steroids are hard on the system.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

When our past Golden girl went through chemo - the same thing with a lot of thinning. However a few months later it started to return. It just takes a while. Good luck to you and your boy!


----------



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks, He finished chemo in April and the thinning has really only been really noticeable in the last few weeks, I guess because the weather has got warmer. He was castrated in April too as the found lumps in one of his testicles that turned out to be benign. He really has been through it. I guess Im just worried as I expected the thinning during chemo, not so long after.


----------

